

Phone thwarts thieves by learning its owner's habits - wiwiw
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22429943.000-phone-thwarts-thieves-by-learning-its-owners-habits.html#.VFkhivnF-So

======
wiwiw
Link to the paper for those interested (PDF)
[http://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1410/1410.7743.pdf](http://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1410/1410.7743.pdf)

